# Veterans Day



## fatboy (Nov 11, 2014)

To all the brave men and woman out there, who throughout our great  history, bravely signed their name on that blank check, that have served  in our armed forces, we can't begin to thank you enough. It is through  your dedication that I can sit here, a free man, in a free country.  Thank you all, and God Bless America!


----------



## cda (Nov 11, 2014)

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/off-topic-posts/15721-two-great-days.html


----------



## Daddy-0- (Nov 12, 2014)

Do you still have a son in the armed forces fatboy? Bless you if you do!


----------



## fatboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Yes I do, Army, and thank you. He is coming up on 8 years, big decision for him this upcoming spring as to whether to stay in, or jump out. Career, or out? No matter what his choice his choice is, I am proud as hell for his commitment.

How are you doing?


----------



## Daddy-0- (Nov 12, 2014)

We all are proud.

I am still hanging in there. I finally had to go out on permanent disability. Waiting on all the paper work while some is completed. I am lucky that my wife works and can pick up insurance eventually. My hand has gone partially numb and stuff like that, but I am alive 19 months later.

Give your son my gratitude.


----------



## north star (Nov 12, 2014)

*= + = + =*

Daddy-0-,

Good to hear from you !

If I may, ...what's next for you, medical or otherwise ?

*= + = + =*


----------



## Daddy-0- (Nov 16, 2014)

I just went on disability. See my last post. Full disability is boring but I am slipping a little bit. I am open to answer answer any question especially for you!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Nov 16, 2014)

My career is over BTW. Just trying to hold on for now. Some days are better than others. Some days I feel fine. Weird.


----------

